# Primera



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Can anyone tell me the diffrences in the regular Primera and the Primera GT. I saw the the primera had the sr20de with 130 bhp and the GT had the sr20de with 150bhp. What the diffrence between the two motors?? Oh and one last thing how would i be able to tell the diffrence between the two by looks??

THANKS


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

go to the Nissan of Europe Website.

there is a portal via:

www.nissan-micra.com

-Nick


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

THanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

The difference is the header/downpipe/intake cam/ mid section/back box and the ECU settings

The normal Primera P11 2.0 comes with 128 hp(130PS)/125 torque the GT version comes with 148 hp (150PS) / 134 torque.

I own a Primera SRi 2.0 which came with 128 hp and 125 torque as standard. However my car now makes 162 hp and 144 torque by adding GT primera mid section/intake cam/mid section/ performance back box/ k and n panel filter and a Hot Shot Header and downpipe  It can also run 15.8 1/4 miles with 2.1 60 ft times.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

just curious... you location says you are in tetetret. Where abouts is that?

-Nick


----------



## Jens [Nissanclub-NB] (Jul 19, 2002)

I have also a Primera P11-144 but this car has 140 PS
(the car is from december 2001)


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

The P11 GT version (at least for the 2002 model) is the same as our US spec G20 Sport (P11). Which means its equipped with a LSD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

P11-144 has a different version of the engine, it's a bit more powerfull.


----------



## levancho940 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Primera 2002 programme*

Hallo, i have nissan primera 2002 2.2di and display writes: "please insert a program disc". when i do this action its starting installing but at the end it writes: "installed unsuccessfully please replace the program disc". nothing is working on centrale console, what can i do?


----------

